# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  PFK Fishnews: New parondontid tetra discovered in Guyana - Apareiodon agmatos

## AquaticQuotient.com

New parondontid tetra discovered in Guyana

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Fish News RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------


## Quixotic

The paper can be downloaded here, http://www.mapress.com/zootaxa/2008/f/zt01925p038.pdf

----------

